# Trailer ball guide on bracket



## rusty.hook (Nov 3, 2011)

TRAILER BALL GUIDE ON BRACKET:
I have used at least 3 different styles of this bracket, and it can't be beat when loading your trailer by yourself. I fish sometimes 3 times a week, and all of the time I have to load up by myself and then drive over to pick up my uncle to go fishing. This type of bracket is the best thing I have found for loading by yourself. I have used some that are all welded together, and some with a pin on each end of the flange, and then this one that the flange is released in the middle of the bracket.
This one locates the trailer coupling directly over the ball without the need of assistance
The hitch aligner installs in minutes
The wings gently guide your trailer coupler directly over your tow ball without dings or scratches
Fits most standard receivers and works with almost any size hitch ball.
I load the trailer, then pull out the flange, put it in my boat stall and I'm on my way. The other bracket stays below the trailer ball. These types of brackets can be used with a receiver hitch like is on my van, or can be used on a regular truck bumper. 
I had one of these on the front bumper of my motor home. When I got to the lake, I would unhitch and either drive around the trailer or push the trailer around to the front and hitch up. That was a site to see me pushing my boat thru the campground and down to the boat ramp, LOL
Good luck with yalls hitch bracket if you decide to get one, or have one made for you, because I am glad I got mine. I got mine off Ebay.
See pics below.


----------



## sixgun86 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats a good idea for those that know how to drive and trailer. Looked a minute ago and cheapest I saw them was for $38 Shipped. Not a bad investment.


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone who has a problem backing a trailer up might want to think about adding a hitch and ball to their front bumper as well. Just pull up, turn around push boat into the water and back out and park. Then get back in and load and go home, jus sayin.


----------

